# Homemade Tools >  Router Plane

## Mikhandmaker

Inspired in one Paul's Sellers collection hand planes, I decided to make my own one as similar as possible in an easy way and using hand tools. In this video you can see the step by step.

   
*If you like the video please Subscribe to my Youtube channel*




*Materials*
Sycamore woodQuality Brass sheet (1,6mm/0,06") thicknessInsert rivet nut (M6) 0,35"Blade plough plane (10mm/0,39")Sapeli dye and Wood waxThumb screw


For this project I used Sycamore wood since this is a resistant and hard kind of wood. I have made it, as almost always, hand tools but you can replace them by power tools.

I began cutting one side of the wood and planing it with a hand plane. Once straight with the help of a gauge I marked the rest of the parts to cut. I repeated the previous steps in order to obtain a completely square wooden block



We have to mark an angle between 45 and 50º as per photographs and we cut it wihout reaching the end.

Then clean the saw-toothed marks leaving a smooth and plane surface.


With the help of a ruler mark the centre of the piece and introduce the blade that we'll use for our router plane. In my case I used an old plough plane blade of 10mm/0,39". Mark the contour and eliminate the wood where we'll introduce the blade with a chisel.


Now we have to cut a wide enough surface to see the blade path when we're working. I chose triangular shape but it can be used any other shape.


In order to give the router plane a more ergonomic shape, I give where the thumbs will be supported rounded shape with the help of gouge cut straight


Now we have to make the lever cap which will hold the blade. I make a template with the help of paper joining tape and later I glue it on a brass plate. Cut the piece and file down the edges until it's smooth.



I drill 4 holes for the fastening screws and another one of 9mm/0,35" in the middle for the rivet nut. As I don't have the necessary tool for the rivet nut, I use for it a hammer as you can see in the video.


For the wooden finishing I use Sapele dye and wax.

Now the only thing left is to screw the brass plate, to introduce the blades, set the ploughing depth and to start working!!
*I would also apologise for my English as a non-native English speaker some terms are very difficult for me.*

----------

Jon (Aug 9, 2017),

Paul Jones (Aug 10, 2017),

rossbotics (Aug 20, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Mikhandmaker! We've added your Router Plane to our Planes category,
as well as to your builder page: Mikhandmaker's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Router Plane
 by Mikhandmaker

tags:
router, plane

----------

